# Our Hedgehog Room!



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

So I have been dying to post some new pictures of our hedgehog room. We recently changed locations and just got our herd all settled in. Let me know what you guys all think!!

All of our hedgehogs are in C&C cages. You will notice that we also have a shelf of bins stacked 3 high. Those bins are for our nursing/pregnant mothers. We have all of our hedgehogs on cloth liners (besides the mothers, they are on shavings) and every hedgehog has its own cage. We are also making a new food mixture that includes 9 different high quality cat foods.

Cannot wait to make a video of the place to give you all the tour. We felt it was necessary to post pictures because we get so many buyers from across Canada that are unable to come and visit. Also wanted to show off our room a little 

[attachment=2:1gphczrw]photo (5).JPG[/attachment:1gphczrw]
[attachment=1:1gphczrw]photo (6).JPG[/attachment:1gphczrw]
[attachment=0:1gphczrw]photo (7).JPG[/attachment:1gphczrw]


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

[attachment=0:1i5wsz38]photo (10).JPG[/attachment:1i5wsz38]
[attachment=1:1i5wsz38]photo (9).JPG[/attachment:1i5wsz38]
[attachment=2:1i5wsz38]photo (8).JPG[/attachment:1i5wsz38]

Click on pictures to enlarge. Cant wait to take some more!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

We also still need to set up our hedgehog lamps. We are getting lots for the bottom cages so they are a little more lit. I will post the finished room asap!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

holy hedgies batman! I am IMpressed!!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I know its a hedgehog mad house over here! Love it! We have approx 30 hedgehogs in our care right now. Most of them are our breeding herd. We also have a few rescues we take care of as well. Cant wait to post a video of it all so you guys can see more of how we have them set up.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice and each cage is 2x3. (nice and roomy) How many hogs do you own? It looks like 16 cages and 3 pregnancy cages set up. I like how you have the breeding boxes on the outside and connected with a PVC pipe.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

We would like to eventually have all of our hedgehogs in 2x3 cages but we only have 6 2x3's at this time. All the cages on the bottom are 2x2's and house one hedgehog each. I believe we have 30 hedgehogs right now which are located in a different part of the house. Yes I prefer the nest boxes on the outside of the bin. I found the space inside the bin far to small with a nest inside. Without a wheel I wanted to give the mothers the most space possible.

It also makes it really easy to peak in on hoglets when mom is out eating. I found that our girls are a lot less stressed out this way and the hoglets have been easier to handle because we avoid a hissy mom. Cant wait to post more later on. I still need to take pictures of our rescues located in a different room. I will be sure to update!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wowie Zowie! Very impressive!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks so organized! I love it!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw the pictures on facebook just a few minutes ago! Love your setup and how much room your hedgies have.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't wait until we move (in a few years) and can set the hedgehogs up with a few more rooms. Looks great guys!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sweet, I love it!


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

So incredibly awesome. I love your organized room! Your hedgies must be very happy! Great job!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

We have lots of wheels. Comfort wheels, saucer wheels, bucket wheels and a few silent spinners.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I really want to get all of the hedgehogs on bucket wheels. We have been so busy getting everyone moved in so once we are more settled I will probably get started on them. Can't wait! I prefer bucket wheels out of all the ones I have tried. Our hedgehogs seem to prefer them over the other wheels as well.


----------

